# anleitung as-i link 20



## lorenz2512 (23 November 2004)

hallo,
suche anleitung zu as-i link 20, nicht 20e. unter umständen hat ja noch jemand so etwas als pdf rumliegen.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 November 2004)

hallo,
hat sich erledigt.  
mfg
dietmar


----------

